# MFC signs former WWE star Bobby Lashley



## Clark Kent (Apr 24, 2009)

04-23-2009 12:41 PM: Highly-touted MMAprospect, and former WWE performer Bobby The Dominator Lashley hassigned on to join the Maximum Fighting Championship and will debut atMFC 21 Hard Knocks at the River Cree Resort and Casino in Enoch,Alberta. 

More...
MMA Ring Report
The hardest hitting news from the hardest hitting sport.


----------



## matt.m (Apr 24, 2009)

Win or lose,

the guy is a military vet and it takes courage to get into the cage.  I am glad for him.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 24, 2009)

Interesting.  I thought he signed with TNA?


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 25, 2009)

So did I can he be with both organizations?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 25, 2009)

Would depend on his contracts.


----------



## AceHBK (Apr 26, 2009)

To be taken seriously as a MMAist he really needs to stop doing any kind of professional wresting.

He needs to stick with just MMA and leave the wrestling behind or he will always be seen as someone who is trying to do both and wont be taken seriously


----------



## Thems Fighting Words (Apr 27, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> To be taken seriously as a MMAist he really needs to stop doing any kind of professional wresting.
> 
> He needs to stick with just MMA and leave the wrestling behind or he will always be seen as someone who is trying to do both and wont be taken seriously



Maybe he needs the cash. Everyone needs to make a livelihood till they reach the big time.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 27, 2009)

I can't picture either type of organization allowing their people the OK to do the other activity.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 27, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> To be taken seriously as a MMAist he really needs to stop doing any kind of professional wresting.
> 
> He needs to stick with just MMA and leave the wrestling behind or he will always be seen as someone who is trying to do both and wont be taken seriously


 
The first time he steps into the ring/cage with a professional MMA fighter will show everyone what hes made of, he doesn't have to win just show he's got the right frame of mind and seriousness to be an MMA fighter. I would say he has the fitness because for all their choreographed moves the wrestlers are very fit. has anyone any idea who his opponent is going to be? I wonder whether it will be a well known name or someone who's put there for him to showcase against.


----------



## punisher73 (Apr 27, 2009)

I agree with Tez on this one.  Another thing is that some of the WWE starts were top caliber wrestler's in the NCAA or Olympics before they sigened with the WWE to make money.  

Kurt Angle
Ken Shamrock
Brock Lesnar

Those are the ones that spring immediately to mind, that were more than just talented athletes and entertainers.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 27, 2009)

I have to say  enjoy the wrestling! I watched a programme where some of them 'gave away' their secrets, far from spoiling it I found the wrestlers were very good athletes and were also very tongue in cheek about what they do. As one of them said do you think if I'd been hit that many times for real I wouldn't have any bruising? I class them as skilled entertainers who I think would do well in MMA if they chose to. I doubt they think it's all pretend in the cage!


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 28, 2009)

I found this: http://owwfan.com/viewtopic.php?f=162&t=19206&p=179129#p179129

For what this is worth (& who knows how valid it is). It says Jarrett says he's doing both TNA & MMA. I don't see how he could work matches for TNA & expect to be up for training for MMA.

More power to him if he can do it!


----------

